# Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo XI - CRASHES



## Pennsha (Jun 11, 2008)

OK. So I read a forum earlier about a girl with the same problem, sort of, but mine is not a memory error message. I have been fighting this for months now, and nothing works. I have re-installed it one time, through help from Corel, but I cant remember how we did it and cant seem to find how to do it again. (Yes its been that long.)

My error message reads:

Paint Shop Pro XI has stopped working
A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available.

Thats it. I have GOT to get this thing working again. I have several HUNDRED photos in need of detailing, and Im passed due on finishing them. 

HELP

Im working with Windows Vista (of COURSE)
My CPU usage bounces between 1 and 5%
Memory is 1.17 GB

Physical is = Total- 2045, cached- 1127, free- 10

need more info, let me know!!


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, there's a runtime error in the program that has supposedly been resolved with the 11.2 update but I suppose you're already running that eh? 

Second possibility is does it crash on a certain subset of photos? A corrupted or misread (raw) image file can cause that error but if it happens on any type of file, in any folder its probably not that.

Third, opening many files from a NAS or other network location sometimes causes a crash.

Fourth, its been my experience that the crop tool is somtimes a little wonky and if I have a bunch of photos open at the same time to crop, I get interesting results sometimes when switching rapidly between photos including a crash.

Fifth, upgrade back to XP maybe?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Also, sixth maybe, make sure you're using the latest graphics drivers. From what I read its related to dual core processors with newer nVidia graphics cards drivers causing a conflict.


----------



## Pennsha (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for your replies..

It may help to specify that the program doesnt rrun at ALL before it crashes. I mean, not even the "Corel Paint Shop Pro" intro window. NOTHING happens except the error message. So it doesnt neccessarily crash, it never opens, LOL. So, I dont get ANY of the experience, haha.


----------



## Pennsha (Jun 11, 2008)

OK. SO, I downloaded RegistryBooster, cleared over 440 problems on my computer. REdownloaded the 11.2 update, and got this message..

Your update was not installed. 

The upgrade cannot be installed by the Windows Installer service because the program to be upgraded may be missing, or the upgrade may update a different version of the program. Verify that the program to be upgraded exists on your computer and that you have the correct upgrade. 



What the crap. I dont know what to do from here... HELP??


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

That just means that you probably already have the 11.2 in place so the update does not install over itself. Did you buy the downloadable version of PSP11? If so, I got the same error only to find out I was already running 11.2.

If the sixth possibility also does not apply I think I'd try to download a fresh copy of the program, uninstall the old and install the new. Even if you didn't buy the download version I think you can still download the fully functional trial version and apply the activation codes and it should be functionally the same, well, hopefully functionally working. 

If that didn't work I dunno, some conflict somewhere obviously but where? I had a similar problem on a machine running Corel Wordperfect X3 where it wouldn't start but I didn't get an error message either. Turns out it wouldn't start the first time due to a conflict with WindowBlinds. Once unloaded, X3 started fine and then worked fine therafter with WindowBlinds so if you're running some non-standard skins, or resolution or color bit depth or color profile you might want to set it to a more standard setting at least temporarilly and see if the Corel PSP11 accidentally starts without error.


----------



## Pennsha (Jun 11, 2008)

I would LOVE to uninstall this program and reinstall it. PLEASE TELL ME HOW. HAHA

I can uninstall it, but I am NOT buying it again. My main issue is since I cant open anything associated with the software, I cant open the "About" section to get my serial number to register it, therefore I cant get any support from Corel.

Just my luck..

So, tell me where to get my codes and such and Id be glad to take your advice!! I plan to call them tomorrow, but I dont know how much good that will do if I cant give them that code.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a showstopper for me. I wouldn't know where to look for the serial outside of the program or if the purchase material was no longer available.

Unless...go to www.belarc.com and download and install and run the free Advisor which does an inventory or your system. It may list the software license for PSP11.


----------



## Pennsha (Jun 11, 2008)

I CAN look up my liscence in the file location. I can open it fine. But there is no code of any sort in it. I can email it to you if youd like, but it doesnt help I dont think. 

Other than that, can the advisor help me in another way?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah I meant the license serial number, which Belarc may or may not reveal depending on its availability. I'm working overtime on this one...I found yet another way to possibly get at the serial. I'm using XP so it may not correlate perfectly but you should be able to get the code out of the registry. You can either do a find on PR11WUX, which should be the same for alll versions of PSP11 (or maybe just PR11), or on my system its under the following key;
HKEY Local Machine>>Software>>Corel>>Paint Shop Pro>>11>>Installer


----------



## Pennsha (Jun 11, 2008)

HAHAAAA... I like this program! I finally can look up everything I need to know about my system all in one place. But it has its downfalls, like, I dunno, bad news?

What the crap does this mean, it was under my drives...

WDC WD1200BEVS-75LAT0 [Hard drive] (120.03 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WXEZ06082587, rev 02.06M02, SMART *Failure*

Failure is never good. 

Other than that, I still couldnt find anything with my lisence, serial number, etc.

Im going to call Corel again


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

I don't believe you will find the key code anywhere but on the original cd sleave or box the program came with


calling Corel and pleading your case is your best bet


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

The Smart Feature for hard drives is a low level checksum type thing that can measure the change in certain measurable parameters and warn you that a hard drive may be about to fail. The fail notification you got just means that feature is not activated for that drive. You can activate the SMART feature in the BIOS if you want.


----------

